# Fluid Freeze Up? Help!!



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

So my guy went out to move my truck and the plow was going up and down fine but then he angled it to the left and it wont go back. It is really cold here so i am thinking that the fluid is freezing. But if it was a problem with the fluid would the plow move up and down. I might answer my own question here but maybe just the fluid in the angle hose is freezing? If it is freezing, what is the best way to warm it up? Thanks


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, if you can put the truck inside somewhere, that would be best. If you have some sort of torpedo heater on something of the like, aim it towards it. It sounds like you could possibly have some water in your fluid. If that is the case, drain the fluid and put fresh in


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What are you using for hydraulic fluid? ATF?

It could have taken that long for the wax to clog The filter.
That is the #1 reason not to use atf. ATF has paraffin in it and at low temps it can separate at the filter when it's cold.

Or there is a little water/ice in the fluid and it just took that long for it to build up.

Ether way I would warm her up, drain every thing even the rams, flush and refill... 

Or is this a stuck plow? what condition is the pivot in??

Push it up against a tree to free it

just some ideas...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snofarmers temperature link shows -22F, at that temp. ATF is 11 times thicker then premium (Meyer, Western, snoway. boss,etc,) plow fluid.

That translates to 11 times more amp draw, and 1/10 the speed.

Plus as SnoFarmer says you can make candles out of the residue.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Take a heat gun or hair drier to the quick connectors fo a few minutes. I am 99.9% sure this is where the problem is. Been there.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*water in fluid*

Most hydraulic fluid is hygroscopic. It absorbs water when it can. You need to completely drain the system including angling rams. Then add new fluid. A filter cleaning would not be out of line either.

If you changed fluid and you have water in fluid and you changed it this year then you have a leak. Repair the leak and change fluid.

Dave


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

My plow was what I believe to be frozen up yesterday morning. It was -10 all night and I hadn't used it in a few weeks. Hooked up and it went up really slow, just figured it was cause it was thick. Get to first job, electric motor runs but with no load, won't do anything, angle, up or down. So, I found a propane heater and heated up the pump, then it would angle very slowly with very little strain on the pump still. So, I got fed up and found a pole and MADE it angle.... Did that a few times then all of a sudden....BOOM.. Back to normal....Never had another problem for the next 18 hours and still works good..Think it was some water in it somewhere, valve maybe.....Will be changing it this week..payup


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

When you can I would drain the fluid ASAP. The only reason that it froze up is water in the system somewhere. I haven't plowed yet with my Meyer but I keep pump moving daily to try to prevent the freeze up with -10 degree weather.


----------

